# Text aus Website (mit Frames) per Webbrowser auslesen!?



## cephyr (7. August 2005)

*Text aus Website (mit Frames) per Webbrowser auslesen!? - Erledigt*

Hi 
Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln und hab mich daher hier mal angemeldet - ihr seid also meine letzte Rettung.

Zum Problem:
Ich habe eine Website, die einzig und alleine Framesets festlegt und auf eben diese verweist. Öffne ich diese, wird mir selbstverständlich der Inhalt all dieser Frames schön gezeigt.
Nun möchte ich aber entweder Plain- oder Quelltext des GESAMTEN Konstrukts auslesen, was mit 

WebBrowser1.Document.Body.InnerText

und

WebBrowser1.Document.documentElement.OuterHTML

nicht geht. Ein mal wird nichts gezeigt (weil ja im HTML-Text der "Framezusammenstellungsseite" kein Text ausgegeben wird) oder nur der Quelltext der "Framezusammenstellungsseite", nicht aber der gesamte.

Kein Weg ist mir zu umständlich - ich brauch das ganz dringend 
Enttschäuscht mich nicht!
Hoffende Grüße,
cephyr


----------



## der jonas (8. August 2005)

also ich glaub dass man den Quelltext so ausließt: 
	
	
	



```
Text1.Text = Inet1.OpenURL("DEIN-URL")
```
 
du musst halt über Project => Components Microsoft Internet Transfer Control hinzufügen


----------



## cephyr (8. August 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Aber die Site sollte halt nur 1x abgerufen werden - der Server muss irre geschohnt werden.
Und wenn ich das richtig versteh, müsste ich sie 1x mit Internet Transfer Control und 1x mit meinem Browser ansprechen..


----------



## cephyr (10. August 2005)

Habs rausgefunden:

Geht mit


```
WebBrowser1.Document.frames(n).Document.documentElement.innerText
```

Wobei n für die Nr des Frames steht


----------

